# Guava acres kidding tally 2014-2015 kidding year



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Annabelle; Buck
Bonnie; Buck Doe Doe
Paprika; Doe

Everyone else bred to my mini sannen buck:
Nacho; Buck Doe
Ballerine; Buck Doe (Doe #2 died shortly after birth)
Breezy; Doe
Nachosita; Buck Doe
Cloud; Buck Buck

7 Bucks total
8 Does total

Looks like the mini saanen Ollie that was sold to my friend is shooting exactly 50/50! He sired 10 kids at my farm 5 bucks and 5 does and 4 kids at my friends farm:

Doe #1 had 2 bucks
Doe #2 had 2 does
So 50/50 there

My friend has a registered nigerian dwarf doe due April 5th that was bred to my buck Rico. She agreed to let me keep a bottle doeling out of that kidding (hopefully there is a doeling!) as payment for the buck services.

Is 50/50 good? My next breeding season will be to my Snug Bug who is 50% boer and 50% nigerian dwarf. Though he's stunted, that is my fault for not catching his worm issue fast enough. I still think he'll be a fine breeder.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

That is good - Its what I had last season


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is kind of the norm.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

congrats, Dayna!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> That is kind of the norm.


Perfect, that's what I was hoping for. I'm terrified of getting one of "those" bucks that throws only one sex or the other. hahahahaha:fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have one of those years. But you will also have a doe year.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats Dayna;-)


----------

